# Mystery Skin Problem - Hair loss, scabby skin



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That looks like pretty typical staph infection, your vet should treat it with antibiotics. Or if it showed up after you applied the Frontline, it could be a reaction to that.


----------



## goldenman (Jul 27, 2012)

I thought maybe that was the case, but somehow it stumped BOTH vets at the vet's office today. I would have thought they'd considered that.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Just curious, why are your fingers stained?


----------



## goldenman (Jul 27, 2012)

From painting something


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

What's his name?


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Thats not what mines staph infections looked like but thats what my Rotties staph infection looks like on his inner legs


----------



## i luv max (Jul 25, 2012)

goldenman said:


> Hi All-
> 
> We recently discovered some issues with our dog's skin. They seemed to have popped up in the last few days and we, nor the vet, can figure out what is going on. The dog is on thyroid medicine regularly and phenobarbytol for seizures. I applied Frontline (which he's always been on) early this week (before discovering the problem) and gave him a heartworm pill like I do every month. The areas are all along his back and sides and don't go onto his stomach or face. The large circular area shown in the one picture is approximately where I applied the Frontline.
> 
> ...


 I can't believe it we kind of have the same problem with our dog max, the vet can't figure it out, we have tried to rule out food allergies, I too applied frontline and the vet said its not from that, i gave heart worm pill too and can't believe how similiar it looks to our dog. We wash him with a vet medicated shampoo on his rash 4-5 times a week, which helps a little. Good luck to you. we will keep you posted.


----------



## goldenman (Jul 27, 2012)

maximillian said:


> I can't believe it we kind of have the same problem with our dog max, the vet can't figure it out, we have tried to rule out food allergies, I too applied frontline and the vet said its not from that, i gave heart worm pill too and can't believe how similiar it looks to our dog. We wash him with a vet medicated shampoo on his rash 4-5 times a week, which helps a little. Good luck to you. we will keep you posted.


Thanks for the reply... How far into this are you with your dog?

We're about 4 days into it now. I just washed him hoping to get it sorted out. I'm pretty sure it isn't food in his case because we haven't changed his food and the food we give him is quite good - Evo. I'll be interested to compare with you. Hoping its not serious!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldenman*

GOldenman

When is his appointment!?
Hope you find an anser and he gets help for it soon!!


----------



## goldenman (Jul 27, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> GOldenman
> 
> When is his appointment!?
> Hope you find an anser and he gets help for it soon!!


Not for another week and a half. The dermatologist didn't have openings until then-- hence why I am trying to see if anyone else has any ideas...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Staph infection requires antibiotics to clear up, medicated shampoo is great but won't make it go away.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

goldenman said:


> Not for another week and a half. The dermatologist didn't have openings until then-- hence why I am trying to see if anyone else has any ideas...


Let us know what the specialist says. My Cody had seasonal allergies even 
though he was treated for his thyroid also. But nothing to this extent. Good luck!


----------



## goldenman (Jul 27, 2012)

i luv max said:


> I can't believe it we kind of have the same problem with our dog max, the vet can't figure it out, we have tried to rule out food allergies, I too applied frontline and the vet said its not from that, i gave heart worm pill too and can't believe how similiar it looks to our dog. We wash him with a vet medicated shampoo on his rash 4-5 times a week, which helps a little. Good luck to you. we will keep you posted.



How is your dog's rash doing? I can't tell if ours is getting worse or better, but it seems like more hair is falling out. There also seems to be a little less scabbing. Interested to hear if you are having the same experience.


----------



## i luv max (Jul 25, 2012)

^^thanks for asking, he seems a little better as we have been shampooing his tummy every evening. still some scaliness but better, and he still keeps licking, its frustrating, hes eating and playing fine.


----------

